# Strong Will, Boer buck



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Check him out  isn't he a big boy. Pictured at 7 months, and a few months later


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Been waiting for you to get up some pics of him! I like him!! Nice and long. Do you use him to breed for wethers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He has very nice wethers, they have been reserve grand champion a few years. He has nice does too! He is actually 6 years old now


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow he's amazing


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice  I'd be a proud mama


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, he looks real nice! I like his coloring, and he is nice and long! Did you buy him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My friend Donna owns him now, but I just wanted to show him off 
I have his son, who is growing up quite nicely


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> My friend Donna owns him now, but I just wanted to show him off
> I have his son, who is growing up quite nicely


Uh hello! Send one my way...Id love some of that length!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

His son threw some massive kids this spring, with length, width and ears-a-flowin' !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and Stong Will's sire is Rawhide Zeppelin


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> His son threw some massive kids this spring, with length, width and ears-a-flowin' !


Ahem, put me on the waiting list! I'd love for some of that length!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the kids Will's son threw this year was out of an Alpine doe (little bitty 105 pound doe), the paint buckling she had was 13lbs at birth! 



But here are some ears on a fullblood buckling he threw this year, this buck was 2 days old in this pic. The doe this kid was out of did not have very long ears either. So all that length came from Will's son.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ His ears got a lot longer, at 8 weeks old his ears went almost 4 inches past his lips when you pulled them forward.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^ His ears got a lot longer, at 8 weeks old his ears went almost 4 inches past his lips when you pulled them forward.


 Seriously. Put me on the list!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^Really? I don't have any does bred yet, but I have 2 fullblood does I'm breeding to Wills' son, and the rest are % does I'm breeding to him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some more of his kids, these were 88%

The last kid was fullblood


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^Really? I don't have any does bred yet, but I have 2 fullblood does I'm breeding to Wills' son, and the rest are % does I'm breeding to him.


Really really! I'm looking for FB but won't say no to a pretty %.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Buck or doe?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Hes very nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the genetics I have are going to be unrealated to any you have so they should be perfect for you.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Buck or doe?


Doe please! Unless you get a colored buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Alright I'll put you on the list . Not too sure about a_ colored_ buck I had just about ALL tradtionals this year. When I bred him to our paint does, the only thing close to a paint I got was the kid in the picture with the spot on his withers.
When I bred a solid black doe to him I got the black paints and those where the only real paints. Other than that it was all tradtional.
I also may not be 100% I'll get a doe, I got 3 does and 7 bucks from him this year! 
Think pink for the spring kids! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------

